# Windows XP



## FireFox (Feb 17, 2018)

Does anyone knows where i could get a free Windows XP Professional service pack 3 64 bit?

I want to install Windows XP from USB.
Thanks.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 17, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Does anyone knows where i could get a free Windows XP Professional service pack 3 64 bit?
> 
> I want to install Windows XP from USB.
> Thanks.



Be careful asking such questions
TPB or a torrent like site might have it.


----------



## natr0n (Feb 17, 2018)

There is no sp3 for xp64 .Just sp2 with recent updates.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 17, 2018)

natr0n said:


> There is no sp3 for xp64 .Just sp2 with recent updates.



Yeah thats right, SP3 caused some weird problems for me So i dont install it, only SP2 with some other patches, I just use 7 anymore.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 17, 2018)

Not even sure that 64bit win XP even got Any Service Packs ( It the the Orphan O/S that really got no support )


----------



## FireFox (Feb 17, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Be careful asking such questions
> TPB or a torrent like site might have it.



I don't want anything with Torrents.



natr0n said:


> There is no sp3 for xp64 .Just sp2 with recent updates.



OMG

Really?  






Scam?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 17, 2018)

Fleabay, yes
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_XP
Service Pack 3 is not available for the 64 bit version of Windows XP, which is based on the Windows Server 2003 kernel.


----------



## natr0n (Feb 17, 2018)

You will get a pressed disc/cdr no different than an updated sp2 torrent/iso.


Another thing is if you do find a clean iso. You might have to update it with nlite with ahci drivers. Otherwise you will have to install in ide mode via bios.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 17, 2018)

Now i understand why all services pack i downloaded didn't work lol


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 17, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Now i understand why all services pack i downloaded didn't work lol



Yup WXP64=W64S2003, besides SP3 jacked up code to force users to move to Vista...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 17, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yup WXP64=W64S2003, besides SP3 jacked up code to force users to move to Vista...


How? I've never had a single issue with XPSP3...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 17, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> How? I've never had a single issue with XPSP3...



 even with a clean install random os boot speed issues/OS Responsiveness- not a hardware issue or fragmentation issue. System restore wouldn't work, some programs would fail to launch at times and gaming performance was worse. I quit putting SP3 in totally and had just got updates without SP3 and had no more troubles. SP3 reminds me alot of a couple of updates MS released in November/December of 2016 for W7 that would cause alot of the troubles stated above.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 17, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> even with a clean install random os boot speed issues/OS Responsiveness- not a hardware issue or fragmentation issue. System restore wouldn't work, some programs would fail to launch at times and gaming performance was worse. I quit putting SP3 in totally and had just got updates without SP3 and had no more troubles. SP3 reminds me alot of a couple of updates MS released in November/December of 2016 for W7 that would cause alot of the troubles stated above.


Never had any of those problems. And I'm currently using XPSP3 on one of my systems. No issues at all. Of course, I'm using ISO's with SP3 and all of the latest updates builtin. Are you using an RTM, SP1 or SP2 ISO and installing SP3 on top?



Knoxx29 said:


> Now i understand why all services pack i downloaded didn't work lol


Yeah, that's not a well publicized/commonly known thing. Don't feel bad.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 18, 2018)

I don't have another option than to buy an original windows xp professional CD, i want the 64 bit because the 32 bit version it's limited to 3GB of ram.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 18, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I don't have another option than to buy an original windows xp professional CD, i want the 64 bit because the 32 bit version it's limited to 3GB of ram.


True, but there will likely be compatibility issues with some software/games. Have you verified there are XP64 drivers for the hardware you're using? I'd hate see you buy something and hit a brick wall. Realistically though, for the games you'll be running in XP, 3GB of system run will not be a problem and will be more that enough for most. If you're not wanting to buy anymore ram in favor of using what you have, just throw in 3 2GB sticks. XP will see the first 3.5GB to 3.75GB of it and ignore the rest. It'll still run fine.

EDIT, just saw the other post. Looks like you're already there.. LOL!


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 18, 2018)

Making the move to Ubuntu Budgie has been the best decision of my life.

This is a slightly off-topic comment. Enjoy your day.


----------



## John Naylor (Feb 18, 2018)

One think Sp3 for XP was known to do, at least initially was disable AutoDesk license manager.   Had a dozen firms call us and ask us to print out their drawings ... I did lotta smirking as they always berated me for waiting installing updates manually a week later rather than let WU do what it wants.


----------



## erocker (Feb 18, 2018)

XP isn't really sold retail anymore since Microsoft no longer supports it or sells it. Your only real (legitimate) choice is ebay and even then, most of the time you're going to get a fake/pirated copy. x64 version is even more difficult to find.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 18, 2018)

erocker said:


> XP isn't really sold retail anymore since Microsoft no longer supports it or sells it. Your only real (legitimate) choice is ebay and even then, most of the time you're going to get a fake/pirated copy. x64 version is even more difficult to find.


Not if bought from sellers with good reps, generally. Amazon has used copies of XP as well.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 18, 2018)

erocker said:


> Your only real (legitimate) choice is ebay and even then, most of the time you're going to get a fake/pirated copy. x64 version is even more difficult to find.



I have the 32 version an original one my only paranoia was the 3GB ram, i was looking a 64 bit copy on Ebay but 99% of the sellers had negative feedbacks


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 18, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have the 32 version an original one my only paranoia was the 3GB ram, i was looking a 64 bit copy on Ebay but 99% of the sellers had negative feedbacks


Fair enough. For what you're doing you should be good to go with XP32bit.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 18, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> throw in 3 2GB sticks. XP will see the first 3.5GB to 3.75GB of it and ignore the rest. It'll still run fine.



I should have a few 2GB but unfortunately they are 1333


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 18, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I should have a few 2GB but unfortunately they are 1333


The system I've got running XP is a Dell T3500. It runs ram bog standard at 1333 and it performs really well. RAM bandwidth is not a bottleneck for that system. As long as you're running each of those CPU's in triple channel, wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Feb 18, 2018)

Would you like a link to my OneDrive to download XP pro 64bit ISO?


----------



## qubit (Feb 18, 2018)

There's no XP 64-bit with SP3. You'll just have to install the patches, if they're even available.

I dunno how you're gonna get a legit copy of it, unfortunately. As you're finding out, all those third party sellers nowadays are dodgy and sell pirate copies. Perhaps email Microsoft, briefly explain why you need this out of date OS and see if they'll sell you a copy. Long shot, but I can't think of anything else.

I'm curious why you want it, anyway. You're much better off with a later OS if it's to get over the 32-bit RAM limit, even the equally obsolete Vista.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 19, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I don't have another option than to buy an original windows xp professional CD, i want the 64 bit because the 32 bit version it's limited to 3GB of ram.





erocker said:


> XP isn't really sold retail anymore since Microsoft no longer supports it or sells it. Your only real (legitimate) choice is ebay and even then, most of the time you're going to get a fake/pirated copy. x64 version is even more difficult to find.





lexluthermiester said:


> Not if buy from sellers with good reps, generally. Amazon has used copies of XP as well.



Definitely Amazon on this.

Just find XP64 with SP2 already in it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 19, 2018)

qubit said:


> I'm curious why you want it, anyway.


That was actually stated over in the Xeon Owners Club thread. He's going to be doing some old-school gaming on it. XP is known to be much more compatible with some of the older/classic titles. While newer OS's can run most of them, it can be glitchy with many and it's just easier and better to run XP. Though with XP64 he'd likely run into a few similar problems. There are many instances where nothing beats the OS the games were originally designed for.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 19, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I should have a few 2GB but unfortunately they are 1333





Mr.Scott said:


> Would you like a link to my OneDrive to download XP pro 64bit ISO?



Of course i want it.


----------



## erocker (Feb 19, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Definitely Amazon on this.
> 
> Just find XP64 with SP2 already in it


I could only find one used copy on Amazon for $150 bucks from a 3rd party seller.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 19, 2018)

I have a copy, somewhere.  Genuine and all.

If I can dig it out, I'd mail it to you for postage plus $15.  Let me do an estimate to germany, that's where you are right?


----------



## FireFox (Feb 19, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> I have a copy, somewhere.  Genuine and all.
> 
> If I can dig it out, I'd mail it to you for postage plus $15.  Let me do an estimate to germany, that's where you are right?



Right.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 19, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Right.



Ok, I just need to get a postal quote for first class to germany.  It won't be cheap I imagine as the USPS is designed to ream shippers when going internationally last I checked, but I can definitely beat the $150.00 amazon rate by a large margin.

I also need to find it and make sure the serial is still with it.  Will post pics if I do (with serial blurred, obviously).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 19, 2018)

erocker said:


> I could only find one used copy on Amazon for $150 bucks from a 3rd party seller.


Wow, just looked that up and you're right. And there are none on Amazon.de.



R-T-B said:


> Ok, I just need to get a postal quote for first class to germany. It won't be cheap I imagine as the USPS is designed to ream shippers when going internationally last I checked, but I can definitely beat the $150.00 amazon rate by a large margin.


Use DHL, they're much better and have a partner-ship program with the USPS.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 19, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Use DHL, they're much better and have a partner-ship program with the USPS.



I do not think we have an office near me, but I'll see.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 19, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Ok, I just need to get a postal quote for first class to germany.  It won't be cheap I imagine as the USPS is designed to ream shippers when going internationally last I checked, but I can definitely beat the $150.00 amazon rate by a large margin.
> 
> I also need to find it and make sure the serial is still with it.  Will post pics if I do (with serial blurred, obviously).



Take your time.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 19, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> That was actually stated over in the Xeon Owners Club thread. He's going to be doing some old-school gaming on it. XP is known to be much more compatible with some of the older/classic titles. While newer OS's can run most of them, it can be glitchy with many and it's just easier and better to run XP. Though with XP64 he'd likely run into a few similar problems. There are many instances where nothing beats the OS the games were originally designed for.



Considering 64bit OS were not popular for home systems and 32 bit was the most compatible with games for its time, its possible most games might have fits in the 64bit environment


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 19, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Considering 64bit OS were not popular for home systems and 32 bit was the most compatible with games for its time, its possible most games might have fits in the 64bit environment


In my experience with XP64, which is admittedly limited, many games and programs run fine. The ones that seem to have the most problems are mostly those which had a lot of custom coding that didn't play well with the differences in the way the 64bit version ran. With the newest versions of Win64bit these problems have been resolved. With XP though, 64bit was still a somewhat fresh take on computing and as a result the learning curve was high.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 19, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> With XP though, 64bit was still a somewhat fresh take on computing and as a result the learning curve was high.



This is what I was Talking about


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 19, 2018)

@Knoxx29 I've got a Dell XP Pro 64 SP2 ISO(from my original physical CD) + an unused key(supposedly legit, but I never used it, so can't confirm). It's OEM obviously. And I can't guarantee the ISO came out perfect, or if the key is good or not. But it's free if you want it. I've got no use for it. Uploading it to my Google Drive as we speak. PM me if interested.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 19, 2018)

My copy is a 2006 original, no service pack.  Real genuine disc and serial though.

Lmk if you still want.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 19, 2018)

qubit said:


> There's no XP 64-bit with SP3. You'll just have to install the patches, if they're even available.
> 
> I dunno how you're gonna get a legit copy of it, unfortunately. As you're finding out, all those third party sellers nowadays are dodgy and sell pirate copies. Perhaps email Microsoft, briefly explain why you need this out of date OS and see if they'll sell you a copy. Long shot, but I can't think of anything else.
> 
> I'm curious why you want it, anyway. You're much better off with a later OS if it's to get over the 32-bit RAM limit, even the equally obsolete Vista.


For Nostalgic retro gaming
I would install XP-Pro sp3 x86 and the 3x 2gb as your probably experience problems  with some games on a XP64

As for Contacting microsoft  They will probably say sorry not Available anymore we can sell you a copy of win 10 and you can use comparability mode for your needs


----------



## john_ (Feb 19, 2018)

If I remember correctly, the extra RAM could be used under 32bit Windows XP with the help of programs that could create *RAM disks*. This isn't the same of course as having all the RAM available to the system, but creating a RAM drive of 2.5GB for example(in the case of 6GB RAM) and throwing there (part) of the SWAP, could make that extra memory some kind of useful, without having to search for the 64bit version of XP.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 19, 2018)

He will be back to let you know what he has done.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 19, 2018)

Have at it. Start installing games and let's see how it goes.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 19, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Have at it. Start installing games and let's see how it goes.



i have been since today at 15:30 installing this damned 64 bit, 8 hours and 15 minutes lol, the installation was very tricky


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 19, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> i have been since today at 15:30 installing this damned 64 bit, 8 hours and 15 minutes lol, the installation was very tricky


Drivers?


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 19, 2018)

On my system I had xp 32-bit for testing purposes and installed driver booster and installed drivers just fine. Also the last known version of opera 36 and Firefox [I think the latest will still work but if not then version  51]


----------



## FireFox (Feb 19, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Drivers?



I had a few drivers issues but not a big deal but the big problem was when i tried to install/enable AHCI i tried and tried many times but at the end i gave up because i was too tired, another problem was when i tried to install Windows from usb, i created four Bootable usb disk and none of them worked i always got an error saying missing or corrupted file, i got it working after i made a copy of the iso in a CD, honestly i had a bad experience installing it but at the same time fun.



rk3066 said:


> driver booster



I don't know how i forgot to try driver booster maybe it could find the AHCI drivers.



rk3066 said:


> Firefox [I



I am having issues with latest version of Firefox, i will post tomorrow because for today i am done.


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 19, 2018)

Windows Xp only supports legacy mode


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 20, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I had a few drivers issues but not a big deal but the big problem was when i tried to install/enable AHCI i tried and tried many times but at the end i gave up because i was too tired, another problem was when i tried to install Windows from usb, i created four Bootable usb disk and none of them worked i always got an error saying missing or corrupted file, i got it working after i made a copy of the iso in a CD, honestly i had a bad experience installing it but at the same time fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I just thought of something have you tried enabling the visibility of super hidden files?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 20, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> the big problem was when i tried to install/enable AHCI


Xp has never played nice with AHCI. It's best to disable it in the bios.


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 20, 2018)

Best to use Legacy Mode  on Storage Settings in BIOS


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 20, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Xp has never played nice with AHCI. It's best to disable it in the bios.



It just needs a driver. I used to use it on my Athlon XP


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 20, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> It just needs a driver. I used to use it on my Athlon XP


Really? Interesting. Never had much success with it, even with drivers. Always seemed to cause instabilities in one form or another. Ended up as a general rule/practice setting all XP systems for legacy mode and forgot about it.


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 20, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> It just needs a driver. I used to use it on my Athlon XP


No motherboard that I know of from that time period used AHCI I don't think  but IDE


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 20, 2018)

Yup you had two choices IDE or SATA mode AHCI didn't come along until later


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 20, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> Yup you had two choices IDE or SATA mode AHCI didn't come along until later


Sata is not a mode it's a Interface. AHCI is a Mode


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 20, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 97445
> View attachment 97446



I take it you using the EVGA x58 mobo have you looked at EVGA's website they do have a bunch of drivers for your mobo under WinXP Pro x64


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 20, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Really? Interesting. Never had much success with it, even with drivers. Always seemed to cause instabilities in one form or another. Ended up as a general rule/practice setting all XP systems for legacy mode and forgot about it.


I would make sure the cpu was set correctly in Windows XP too.

By the way DFI LP NF2 Ultra-B I used.

I will say though on a A64 build with an Asus board with Via Chipset it did not play nice


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 20, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> Sata is not a mode it's a Interface. AHCI is a Mode



as a physical connection yes it an Interface but under BIOS it's touted as a mode as in mode of operation


----------



## FireFox (Feb 20, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> It just needs a driver. I used to use it on my Athlon XP



I didn't find any driver for it.


Athlonite said:


> I take it you using the EVGA x58 mobo have you looked at EVGA's website they do have a bunch of drivers for your mobo under WinXP Pro x64



For my board they have 7/8 drivers.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 20, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> I would make sure the cpu was set correctly in Windows XP too.
> 
> By the way DFI LP NF2 Ultra-B I used.
> 
> I will say though on a A64 build with an Asus board with Via Chipset it did not play nice



@lexluthermiester

loggan26 used to run a site called loggan's world for DFI boards (loggan26.aquis...)

That's where it told me how to change the type of processor that Windows sees in XP that is

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/553657-Tmod-Logan-s-DFI-Bios-CD-V11-1-1


----------



## FireFox (Feb 20, 2018)

I will try driver booster and see what happens.


----------



## john_ (Feb 20, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I am having issues with latest version of Firefox, i will post tomorrow because for today i am done.



I haven't, I think, on a 32bit XP. But you are also going to have problems with Chrome and Opera(that is based on Chrome). If you install Chrome or Opera, try to open Videocardz.com. I can't open it and I think it is because of the TLS support. XP only supports TLS 1.0. Videocardz is not the only site it doesn't open. I don't know why Firefox still opens them, but it does. Of course Firefox on XP doesn't use multithreading, so it is slower.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 20, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I didn't find any driver for it.
> 
> 
> For my board they have 7/8 drivers.



Yesterday I looked up your mobo on EVGA's website went through the pick a mobo pick an OS blah blah and there was a page full of drivers for your mobo for WinXP pro x64 from audio to SATA and USB Chipset Nic granted I did see the download links saying supported OS was XP/7/vista/8 x64 some may not install automatically and will need to be done manually via Device manager but the drivers are there


----------



## FireFox (Feb 21, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> from audio to SATA and USB Chipset Nic



Those i have it installed after i was done with the OS installation.



Athlonite said:


> there was a page full of drivers



To me it is not that full








Knoxx29 said:


> For my board they have 7/8 drivers.



i wasn't that wrong when i said 7/8


----------



## john_ (Feb 21, 2018)

Drivers that do not specifically mention Windows XP 64bit, probably should be good for both 32bit/64bit versions.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Feb 22, 2018)

@*Knoxx29*

I am gonna follow this thread. I hardly begin my superxp build. Feeling abit lazy to find windows xp and getting the drivers around. Since you building it I gonna give another shot. I am kind of dead in the water without a cd-drive not sure if a usb cd drive would work. Your build with Xeon is even more soap up and more powerful than AMD FX8320E I got. I would prefer a 3770k the last official supported intel cpu for xp still a popular cpu in the 2nd market in my area fetching a higher price and they sold out before I can make my move.

What gpu are you using?

BTW using the extra ram space as ramdisk is a good idea. You can use that a swap file without being limited to the 32bit windows. I have been planning that. I am not sure if that requires pae to be enabled for XP as I have to do that for my windows 7 32bit laptop before. I can't just use the remaining ram as ramdisk and I have to enable PAE otherwise the ramdisk would just take up your existing ram rather than the remaining unused one.  That is downside in stability with PAE though.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 22, 2018)

I should probably throw in here.  I ran XP64 for about 4 years while I waited for vista to go away and win7 sp1 to be released.  It ran all my games better and faster than xp32 ever did.  I never had issues with drivers,  but I did hunt a bit to find them.  It's a perfectly capable older system for dx9 games that supports at least 4gbs ram.  But I'm an oldschooler... right now dual booting win7 and ubuntu now....


----------



## erocker (Feb 22, 2018)

Since this thread exists... Hey look what I found! Not x64 though.


----------

